# I'm just sayin......



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

We've always processed our own deer and for 3rd grade show and tell my dad gave me a deer leg to take to show and tell......I remember the gasps when I pulled out a deer leg out of my backpack. Good luck with the new baby Dave. Its been a blast.


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well to be quite honest I have been out here;:evilsmile



















Chasing these ......:evilsmile:evilsmile













So hold your horses and I will have a post with details, stories and pics!!


----------

